Ask HN: What other important news are we missing due to the Covid crisis? - phenkdo
======
rasengan
The EARN IT Act continues to be pushed thru the US lawmaking gang. It wants to
remove anti liability protections from platforms. It is also purportedly
attempting to stop encryption.

But we must be vigilant - Professor Dan Bernstein delivered us some of the
best cryptographic algorithms, amazing DNS software, unarguably the best email
daemon and more, but he also delivered us a case law ruling that encryption is
protected free speech[1].

Let’s not forget that. Our Bill of Rights is very strong. Thanks Professor
Bernstein for proving that!

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernstein_v._United_States](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernstein_v._United_States)

Edit: Both Dr Matthew Green and Bruce Schneier are covering this topic as well
[2].

[2] [https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/03/the_earn-
it_a...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/03/the_earn-it_act.html)

